# filed? filing? or waiting? to do 2019 tax



## franko33 (Apr 18, 2019)

personally im thinking of waiting to do my taxes as late as i can do it.... since its extended till july 15. Because I don't really want to pay what I owe yet... with all this virus situation. Anybody else doing this? should i just file it now and pay for it later? will this hurt my chance of getting my stimulus check? i heard they can base it on 2018 tax.. so im not worry about that.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I am procrastinating, bit plan to get a handle on where the wife and I are at soon. Four sources of income is going to take time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I would wait, but I want to get the $1,200 ASAP after the stimulus deposits begin this coming Thursday (April 9th).


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I did my taxes today. You don't have to file or pay until July 15 but if you don't pay by April 15 you will be charged interest!


----------



## franko33 (Apr 18, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I did my taxes today. You don't have to file or pay until July 15 but if you don't pay by April 15 you will be charged interest!


wait what? if i dont pay by april 15 i will be charged interest? thats kind of the reason why i want to wait to file..... ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

franko33 said:


> wait what? if i dont pay by april 15 i will be charged interest? thats kind of the reason why i want to wait to file..... ?


Yeah I also was surprised. Check the fine print. Interest will be charged.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Filed and paid. I would be surprised if the extension didn't include a moratorium on interest. Perhaps TF read an unupdated file.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Filed and paid. I would be surprised if the extension didn't include a moratorium on interest. Perhaps TF read an unupdated file.


Message came during TurboTax filing and it specifically mentioned coronavirus emergency extension.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...-filing-and-payment-deadlines-to-july-15/amp/
https://www.investopedia.com/irs-tax-payments-delayed-until-july-15-2020-4800123

No penalties.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...-filing-and-payment-deadlines-to-july-15/amp/
> https://www.investopedia.com/irs-tax-payments-delayed-until-july-15-2020-4800123
> 
> No penalties.


I stand corrected. No interest or penalties until July 15. TurboTax gave me bad information. 
https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/payment-deadline-extended-to-july-15-2020


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

filed & received both refunds.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Filed. Better return than last year. I'm not sure why since nothing has changed. I'm not going to argue with them :biggrin:


----------



## franko33 (Apr 18, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Filed. Better return than last year. I'm not sure why since nothing has changed. I'm not going to argue with them :biggrin:


i wish im gettn return. unfortunately im a full time driver. so obviously i have to pay.... hence my reason for delaying till most likely july.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

franko33 said:


> i wish im gettn return. unfortunately im a full time driver. so obviously i have to pay.... hence my reason for delaying till most likely july.


How much is the per mile rate in your area? How many miles did you put on your car? Mileage deduction rate is .58 per mile. Then you have your standard deductions, child tax credit, etc. You may wind up paying nothing.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

franko33 said:


> personally im thinking of waiting to do my taxes as late as i can do it.... since its extended till july 15. Because I don't really want to pay what I owe yet... with all this virus situation. Anybody else doing this? should i just file it now and pay for it later? will this hurt my chance of getting my stimulus check? i heard they can base it on 2018 tax.. so im not worry about that.


Doing mine this weekend. Might start tonight......


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

losiglow said:


> Filed. Better return than last year. I'm not sure why since nothing has changed. I'm not going to argue with them :biggrin:





franko33 said:


> i wish im gettn return. unfortunately im a full time driver. so obviously i have to pay.... hence my reason for delaying till most likely july.


FYI- You file tax *return* and, if you have paid in more than you owe in taxes, you get a *refund.* :whistling:


----------

